# New steelhead addicts



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

I just wanted to share a report from this weekend.

3 guys fished the grand Saturday and Sunday. We caught 4 fish on Saturday and 3 on Sunday. We were fishing mostly egg patterns bottom bouncing on gravel.

What terrible fishing right?!

Well not so much... 5 of those fish went to 2 of my best friends that had never fished for chrome or fly fished before we got to the river on Saturday. And the one went 3/3!!! Un freaking believable!

We fished hard, we laughed a lot and got taken to the backing by a beaver. As the "guide" it felt great to see their faces when they got their first steelies. 

Take a friend fishing!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Wait till they catch the migrant steel not the stockers from the past week!!! They will go donkey kong! That middle one looked like good size. They need to feel the fresh fish from the lake. Good job on the "guide" thing. Lol I do it more than I want to with my buddies.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I wonder if the knowledge of the "Guide" had anything to do with it?
Congrats to all and thanks for sharing.


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

I know what that first catch feels like....WELL DONE!


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> Wait till they catch the migrant steel not the stockers from the past week!!! They will go donkey kong! That middle one looked like good size. They need to feel the fresh fish from the lake. Good job on the "guide" thing. Lol I do it more than I want to with my buddies.



Most of the fish we got were fresh. That Jack was definitely not the biggest fish but that first fish will be a bigger memory than many more in the future. I don't have all the best pictures on my phone maybe those two will chime in.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Shortdrift said:


> I wonder if the knowledge of the "Guide" had anything to do with it?
> Congrats to all and thanks for sharing.


Thanks Shortdrift! I definitely get the run better than I used too but I'm no expert... Yet!


----------



## lkerieangler22 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are a couple pics I got. Couldn't have done it without him! Such a great experience. Can't wait to get back next year!


----------



## lkerieangler22 (Jul 19, 2010)

Here is another one!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

They look like the freshstocked fish to me. Either way who cares! I put my steel junk away over a month ago.. gonna get it out for smallies and the river walks.


----------



## phiag (May 16, 2013)

Nice hat! where'd you get it? Maybe a new lucky one?


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

ldrjay said:


> They look like the freshstocked fish to me. Either way who cares! I put my steel junk away over a month ago.. gonna get it out for smallies and the river walks.


FYI: ODNR stocks at 6-8 inches. These fish clearly came from the lake.

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/fishing/fishing-forecasts-and-reports/lake-erie-steelhead-fishing

Tight lines!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Why do the people fish when they stock them then? Im confused by the 12 inch minimum size. Hey you guys got lucky finding a couple fresh fish. Good one. Past few years I have caught hundred plus steel from the grand every year. This past year I got 8. Lol im just amazed that there are a few still running up. I know of a few that stick around but fresh is amazing.


----------

